# Juice Buckets - Luva Bella'a



## Julie (May 15, 2013)

If anyone is interested:

*We will be selling Bello Chilean until June 1st*. After June 1st we will be out of juice until the end of August when we will bring in the fall juices.

After the last truck arriving Thursday May 16th, we have the following on our extra list:

Barbera – 4 buckets
Cabernet Franc - 7 buckets
Cabernet Sauvignon- 19 buckets
Carmenere- 30 buckets
Malbec- 15 buckets
Merlot- 3 buckets
Petit Syrah- 2 buckets
Pinot Noir- 28 buckets
Sangiovese- 7 buckets
Syrah- 2 buckets
Zinfandel- 14 buckets
Barolo- 1 bucket
Gewurztraminer- 7 buckets
Moscatel- 30 buckets
Riesling- 4 buckets
Sauvignon Blanc- 5 buckets
Thompson Seedless- 3 buckets
Viognier- 4 buckets

*New pick up hours: Thurs/Fri from 11 to 4pm and Sat 11 to 3pm*
*Please call first if you want to come Mon, Tues or Wed*.


----------



## pjd (May 15, 2013)

I ordered 4 more buckets and will be picking them up on Saturday. Sure wish I had more carboys available. I sure wish I had more room. Wow I need an intervention!


----------



## jimmyjames23 (May 15, 2013)

Is that the Italian Merlot? I just picked up 2 buckets from Vin Bon (I believe they are the Canadian Supplier for LB). 
The juice was excellent although a little low in SG. Mine were 1.040 and 1.034 respectively. 
The Cab Sauv I purchased last month were perfectly balanced.


----------



## Julie (May 15, 2013)

jimmyjames23 said:


> Is that the Italian Merlot? I just picked up 2 buckets from Vin Bon (I believe they are the Canadian Supplier for LB).
> The juice was excellent although a little low in SG. Mine were 1.040 and 1.034 respectively.
> The Cab Sauv I purchased last month were perfectly balanced.



No these are Chilean juice


----------



## Julie (May 15, 2013)

pjd said:


> I ordered 4 more buckets and will be picking them up on Saturday. Sure wish I had more carboys available. I sure wish I had more room. Wow I need an intervention!



I hear ya, I want to pick up another bucket or two but I just don't have any time until after Memoral weekend.


----------



## Terry0220 (May 15, 2013)

Julie said:


> I hear ya, I want to pick up another bucket or two but I just don't have any time until after Memoral weekend.



Same here,,,there is a couple that I really would love to get,,,,,but with what I have already in carboys,,(maybe I just have to age in the bottle, so I can free up some carboys) and Chuck is wanting to start 3 kits,,,,this is getting me thinking,,,,remember when there is a will,,then there is a way LOL!!!


----------



## saramc (May 21, 2013)

Julie....where does one need to pick these up at? Is it possible to ship them?


----------



## Julie (May 21, 2013)

saramc said:


> Julie....where does one need to pick these up at? Is it possible to ship them?


 
Sorry Sara, they don't ship. Luva Bella's is close to Youngstown, OH not sure how far away that is for you.


----------

